# Tutte le mattine del mondo



## Leda (20 Settembre 2016)

Tutte le mattine del mondo sono senza ritorno.

Tutte le mattine del mondo sono il primo mattino.

E c’è forse nell’oblio una forma di gioia.

Di eterno inizio.

Di eterna inquietudine e di eterna meraviglia.

Di eterno ritorno all’origine. Di eterna creazione.

Ogni creazione è origine.

E l’oblio è al cuore della creazione. 
*

Pascal Quinard


----------

